# Precision cropping



## sailor86 (Feb 18, 2009)

I have a photo of a plane that I would like to superimpose on a cloud. Now, how do I create a photo file of the plane sans background? All I have to work with are PhotoScape and Paint.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I don't think you can with those softwares.

What you need to do is use software that can create 'layers'. You put the background on the bottom layer and the aircraft on the top layer.

You then carefully erase the parts of the aircraft layer that you dont want and by doing so, where you have erased, the bottom layer will show through.

When you have completed the 'cutting out', you need to merge (flatten) the two layers into one and then save as a .jpg

This is what I mean:

This photo was a background (bottom) layer which I then applied motion blurr (not shown here)









This is the top layer a Royal Navy Sea Vixen









Say the magic word "Abracadabra", take another slug of whisky & hey presto:










EDIT: when cutting out, if the software you use allows it, apply a very small amount or 'softeness' to the brush edge.. If you have a very hard edge to the cut out, it will not merge neatly and will always look cutout.


----------



## sailor86 (Feb 18, 2009)

What software are you using?


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Aha! There by lies the rubb...

Adobe Photoshop.

I suggest that you look for a copy of Corel Draw Paintshop Photo or the cut down version of Adobe Photoshop (Blowed if I can remember the name off hand). Even the earlier versions (lower price) will do layers...

If you get some software that will do it, there are loads of tutorials on how to do it. Or, I can do a short tutorial for you to try... (It is Christmas coming up - start to drop heavy hints with the family and see if Santa sends you something :grin


----------



## sailor86 (Feb 18, 2009)

Which one, if either, are free?


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

No, they are not free but both will do a darn good job


----------



## sailor86 (Feb 18, 2009)

I Googled Adbobe Photoshop and the first item directed me to a certain "Gimp" free download. I went ahead and went for it. I'll let you know how it turns out, unless you're familiar already.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

You can get trial versions so that you can try before you buy. I suggest thet you look here if you are really interested in getting into photo editing.

There may be others that can do layers but I am not aware of them.

Corel Paintshop Photo Pro

Adobe Photoshop Elements

You can look on ebay and see if an earlier version is available at a lower cost


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

No, I haven't used Gimp, but many folk have and the like it... Just keep a look out here and maybe a Gimp user will pop in and have a chat.


----------



## sailor86 (Feb 18, 2009)

So far I like what I see. Too many functions to swallow at one time. They've got this thing called Intelligent Scissors. Got the hang of it but now I need to know how to copy my outlined image. I will be keeping PhotoScape for the ease of the resizing function.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

sailor86 said:


> So far I like what I see. Too many functions to swallow at one time.
> 
> .


OK - this is a myth to be busted :grin:

To do any serious photo editing, you need many functions...BUT you don't have to use em until you need em!

The single most important function to learn is 'Levels'. Nothing else as a starter. I can teach you how to set levels in 5 minutes or less.

Once you are happy with 'levels' we can move on to another function such as sharpening... 

Then we could move on to layers or any other function. You DO NOT have to know every function to gain huge benefits from a good photo editor.

Question: Do you need to know how to change an oil filter in your car to be able to go down town? Or how to replace a starter motor? You only learn the skills as you need them - that way, you build up you confidence & knowledge.


----------



## sailor86 (Feb 18, 2009)

Okay. Where do we start?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

GIMP is free and has almost the same functionality as PS. (At least for those of us who use only 10% of PS's capabilities.) How to get started is another story. I suggest you start HERE. I bought THIS BOOK and it helped.


----------



## sailor86 (Feb 18, 2009)

I scanned through the table of contents. I've got the beginner portion down with PhotoScape. I've figure how to use free select or intelligent scissors to outline my image but I don't know how to save it. Where do saves go with Gimp? Is there a temp folder to save to so that I could stack it onto another photo? With PhotoScape, I could choose where to send semi- and completed work.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Usually you save it into a new picture altogether. Open a new blank canvas and cut & paste it there. But, I'll look through the guide this evening and give you a more firm answer.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

With all photo editing software you can use the "Save as" command after altering an image and save it to where you want - best bet is to set up a folder structure first:

"xxxx_Originals" folder for all your source images where xxxx is a name that tells you what they are eg: aircraft
"xxxx_altered" or "xxxx_edited" for the images you have changed.

This way you always have your originals in unaltered state should you mess up somehow with an edit - you can then go back to your original to work on a new copy.

With GIMP (and all software that allows working in layers) you normally open the background image first, open the image you want sumperimposed, copy it and then go back to the background image and paste it in as a new layer. You can then work on aspects of the pasted image - removing its background, refining edges, resizing, re-positioning etc. You may need to adjust colours and brightness/contrast etc of both layers so they look compatible - just click on the layer you want to work on in the Layers Palette (RHS of screen). 
Once happy with the result the layers are dropped down on each other and you "Save as" as a jpeg or whatever file type you require it as. 

Donald's excellent example is the result of excellent images to begin with and a good knowledge of Photoshop - don't expect your results to be quite as good at first - like all skills: practice makes perfect :grin:


----------



## sailor86 (Feb 18, 2009)

I have forgotten exactly how to remove background using intelligent scissors in Gimp. I open the photo>select Alpha channel>connect dots to outline the image I want saved>select Invert, but I don't get the grey checkered background. What am I missing?


----------

